# Applying stockholm tar



## Theresa_F (9 October 2006)

I often use a spray but it is 10% tar and this time of year do prefer the sticky black version.

I have had another wonderful session with the stuff and as usual ended up covered and not that much where I wanted it.

Excellent stuff at this time of year for keeping frogs fresh but such a bugger to apply.

Any tips on applying so it goes on the frog, rather than sticking like glue to the brush or me would be appreicated.


----------



## sally2008 (9 October 2006)

Put the can in some hot water for 5 minutes before you want to use it - makes it runnier and much easier to apply.


----------



## Accy (9 October 2006)

Add just a touch of oil ie corn oil veg oil makes a slightly looser version much easier to apply


----------



## clairt (9 October 2006)

i've not used stockholm tar before. why would i use it? do you have to apply it alot, or does it stay on because it's so sticky? does bedding stick to it etc. 
just intrested because my horses feet are just a little bit smelly at the moment! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 it's nothing serious and hs feet are in great condition, it just seems to have come on with the wet weather and mud- he's out nearly all the time still.
sorry to hi-jack post!


----------



## Theresa_F (10 October 2006)

Thanks chaps - going to try hot water first and if not, I have always got pig oil so will try that next.

For the person who asked, my clydie has very deep clefts in his frog and in the past has suffered badly from thrush.  In the current warm damp weather, I find that if wash out the feet to remove all mud, leave to dry and apply a good coating of stockholm tar on the frog, really coating it thickly once a week it stops anything nasty developing.  I also do my young gypsy cob just as a preventative.

I do this outside or in the stable as it can get everywhere and initially can leave sticky marks - my lads are without shoes, but not for long after applying.

My farrier and the old boys with the heavy horses told me about doing this and it really does work well.

Being nosey, do you have a one eyed horse?  Cairo is a member of the one eyed club.


----------



## miamibear (10 October 2006)

You can buy liquid stockholm tar - smells the same just liquid, can apply with hoof oil brush - much easier 

If you cant find it i got mine from gold label do a google on it!


----------



## Theresa_F (10 October 2006)

Even better - the spray I use is excellent for other times of the year but at this time of the year I need a stronger concentration of the tar as the spray is only 10% tar.

I have only just got the last of it out of my hair - long hair, windy days and stockholm tar do not mix!


----------



## Peanot (10 October 2006)

I use the liquid tar too.  It is in a squeezy bottle and I just tip it on and brush it into the clefts and all over the frog.


----------



## miamibear (11 October 2006)

Oh dear, tar in the hair - not good


----------

